# Is there any interest at all ?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there any interest in Slingshot Fast Draw Shooting or is this type of shooting of no interest in your opinion and does it have a place in the slingshot world?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any kind of shooting outside the norm is great. Seeing people pull off the thought to be impossible is a great inspiration. If you enjoy it and nobody's getting hurt, it's all good.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont see why not. Its still slingin.

Its not for me personally but i enjoy watching it on your vids occasionally.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I think fast draw cold become part of any contest, just like the field course and the dueling tree. A lot of years ago I shot pistol fast draw and had the most fun of any shooting I had ever done. Somewhere, I still have my timers and targets, and I think they would work well for slingshots.

It would be fun to see more head to head style competition.

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Slingshot fast draw shooting..........very very interesting. Please DO NOT STOP. You are a living legend, D.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think it could definitely become a big part of this sport the more it is seen and talked about the bigger it could become in the shooting competitions,almost everybody i have seen or hear from on the forum love to watch the videos, i think to some people might be intimidated to get started in that part of shooting,but if they try it i believe most of them could do better than they think could,and with practice impress themselves with there skill improvement :twocents: i wish my arthritis would let me shoot like that i would love to quick draw like the master that is called dgui :king:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

dgui said:


> Is there any interest in Slingshot Fast Draw Shooting or is this type of shooting of no interest in your opinion and does it have a place in the slingshot world?


a very important place I think...not that I have any aptitude for it !


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I think has as solid a place as any other style of shooting and definitely more relavent to the hunters out there.



mr. green said:


> Slingshot fast draw shooting..........very very interesting. Please DO NOT STOP. You are a living legend, D.


+1

Legend.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Of course it has a place in the slingshot world. It's awesome. I wouldn't think you needed to be reassured of this D. You're the man.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

You don`t have to ask me...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

it certainly has a place in the slingshot world.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

It's invaluable for those learning to shoot on the wing and shoot accurately and fast. Keep sharing your knowledge and pioneering it


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

In my opinion fast draw shooting has the same eligibility as speed shooting, target shooting, random plinking, aerials, power shooting and all others forms in the world of slingshots. Like others said you are a pioneer in this division with the invention of the PFS, which is obviously perfect for the job. I guess fast draw slinging hasn't gained it's deserved popularity yet, because most think it is to difficult. Another thing is, probably a lot of folks watching your vids think you do the impossible thing with hitting so much cans after each other, but I guess you also fail from time to time as you are a human too  Nevertheless you bring the Bob Munden draw to the slingshot world and combine it with rufus hussey's precision on small distances, so you're already a hero and I'm sure someday you will be remembered in the same line with the other two shooters


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I am always impressed by your shooting skills, everything that has to do with slingshot i like :headbang:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Interest ? I still down`t know how u do that !!!

U must be the reincarnation of the fastest 12 o clock u and me in front of the saloon cowboy


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just that the majority have not achieved that level yet


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I,m new to slingshots but you're unique shooting skills astound and inspire. Seeing what you do must have brought many into the slingshot world and from there they have followed their own path. I showed one of my grown-up daughters one of your 'double-shot' videos, and then I had to show her again, - she just didn't believe it the first time ! Lol. Harry


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Is there any interest in Slingshot Fast Draw Shooting? . . .


Why the hell wouldn't there be?


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Fast draw and the OPFS go together like a baby's butt and a diaper!!! Of course there is interest!!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I remember seeing on the internet, an old TV local news story that was done years ago. It included master slingshot'ist Blue Skeen. They briefly showed him & someone else doing some real fast loading & shooting. It was not an official slingshot event, but seemed more of a demonstration entertainment thing.

I am interested in faster shooting! For me, I like the energy feeling about it. Still practicing traditional aiming methods but also, Intuitive style. I'm finding, I like to shoot quicker even when aiming. I am actually aiming while in motion. In asian countries, watching some of videos, some of them seem to practice more quick shooting as their technique and using semi-intuitive. In Spain, the sport is practiced and enjoyed differently at relaxed slower pace ... controlled sight/aim methods.

However, Dgui seems to be only one demonstrating with emphasis on quicker style? I would like to see other's giving it a try! I certainly hope to and one day when I think my skills are more consistent, to maybe show. I can only think of one other person, Capnjoe, who did demonstrate quick & intuitive style shooting. It seems logical, other sports have events with the speed element, and why not slingshot sport??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Is there any interest in Slingshot Fast Draw Shooting or is this type of shooting of no interest in your opinion and does it have a place in the slingshot world?


Absolutely no interest what so ever. You know, the exact same answer I gave the last two times you asked this question.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That just ain`t right...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm ... 'fast draw' is very specialized, an additional motion to complete the shot. Very cool to see those who are skilled, as Dgui as shown, and also it's similar to fast loading & shooting archery that I've seen videos of. If it's fast draw from a holster, as an event, then I am not sure some may not be into actually doing the holster draw action part. When I was thinking of 'fast' as applied to target shooting, my thoughts were leaning towards the Guinness style world record event, (amount of cans or whatever target hit in specific or fastest time) and this could be part of slingshot tournaments. Also, I'm for wing shooting events!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems to be a generous number out there that sees tbe value in getting the sbot to the target with one motion. Captain Joe gets it there with slammin speed and accurate as well so I wanted to know if there might be enough interest to continue to post video on this method of delivering the ammo to the target. I will conclude tbat there is.
Thanks
Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I think fast draw cold become part of any contest, just like the field course and the dueling tree. A lot of years ago I shot pistol fast draw and had the most fun of any shooting I had ever done. Somewhere, I still have my timers and targets, and I think they would work well for slingshots. It would be fun to see more head to head style competition. Todd


If a double post from my Galaxy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I think fast draw cold become part of any contest, just like the field course and the dueling tree. A lot of years ago I shot pistol fast draw and had the most fun of any shooting I had ever done. Somewhere, I still have my timers and targets, and I think they would work well for slingshots. It would be fun to see more head to head style competition. Todd


If there could be a few shooters with this interest it could open up a whole new vista in the slingshot world and in competition and with your F D experience you could write the rules for this. I too fancy Cowboy Fast Draw but with no powder actuated device.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Seems to be a generous number out there that sees tbe value in getting the sbot to the target with one motion. Captain Joe gets it there with slammin speed and accurate as well so I wanted to know if there might be enough interest to continue to post video on this method of delivering the ammo to the target. I will conclude tbat there is.
> Thanks
> Dgui


Good! I can't do it but I like to watch.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

HarryBee said:


> I,m new to slingshots but you're unique shooting skills astound and inspire. Seeing what you do must have brought many into the slingshot world and from there they have followed their own path. I showed one of my grown-up daughters one of your 'double-shot' videos, and then I had to show her again, - she just didn't believe it the first time ! Lol. Harry


Hey HarryBee is this the shooting video your speaking of.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Fast draw is simply an additional skill on top of regular shooting skills.

I am not good at fast draw, to be clear on this, but I consider fast and accurate shooting to be an utmost SS skill.

It can be crucial in self defense, too, a topic we had here at least once, as far as I remember.

Therefore I would salute any further development and conversation in this sense - theory, videos, best slingshots/frames, ammo and bandsets for this purpose, tournaments, tips and other.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

OPFS FD Shooting has become a new, accepted and "exciting" part of the slingshot world thanks to you Darrell. Most would have not even considered this style until you broke new barriers with your amazing videos.

We are all learning from you. Thanks for being the pioneer!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

646 likes on every piece of content you have posted Darrell. ... The audience is listening .... Show us your moves!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

To me, any activity that enhances the overall enjoyment of the sport should ,man I am certain would be supported by the members of this forum.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Personally, no. But whatever floats your boat. I'm not sure why we keep having this question asked of us, though. Last time this question was asked it kinda turned out like:
"Is there any place for quickdraw shooting? Why is everyone shooting so slowly?"
and the replies were a mixture of 
"Ooh, absolutely Darrell, it's awesome" and "meh, I'm really not phased as long as I relax, have fun and hit my target".

Again, as I probably said last time, the second or two that I take between gripping my pouch and releasing my shot is the best part of my day and I don't want it to leave.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hrawk. . .

Ha!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

BCluxor said:


> 646 likes on every piece of content you have posted Darrell. ... The audience is listening .... Show us your moves!


Super! Will try to do better. Working up to 3 hits on a hard can mid air.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dgui said:


> Is there any interest in Slingshot Fast Draw Shooting or is this type of shooting of no interest in your opinion and does it have a place in the slingshot world?


aaron hasnt given you your own sub forum yet ?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love watching your fast draw videos, I have been practicing a little as well!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I wanna see two hits on a plywood board (or something that doesn't move) at long range, so both rounds are in flight before the first one hits. Would have to be pretty far away, and slowish rounds at first probably!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I wanna see two hits on a plywood board (or something that doesn't move) at long range, so both rounds are in flight before the first one hits. Would have to be pretty far away, and slowish rounds at first probably!


Good idea and I think that can happen reasoably close. I will noodle with this one but I confess to thinking on getting 3 hits on a hard can while still air borne.


----------

